# Need some tips for Roanoke Sound next week, Safety and Fish



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally getting a trip down to the banks starting next Sunday. Will be fishing the surf up around Corolla all week. This year I am trying something different though and need some advice. Got a little 16 foot aluminum rental boat for some sound side fishing two days I am down. Rented it from the place on the Manteo Causeway. Biggest thing I want to ask of some of the knowledgeable people here is some advice on safety. 

I might be very in shape person and have a bit of boating experience on in-land lakes, there are a few things I know. One, the salt is a totally different animal with tides and currents. Two there is a lot more traffic than I am used to.

With that in mind I already have taken some common sense safety step but want to hear any others. I purchased a life vest that fits and is comfortable so I can wear it ALL THE TIME. Two I am in a small boat so I plan on staying out of the main traffic areas and channels, I feel no need to try to dodge big wakes and fast boats. I have a water proof case for my cell phone that I also have loaded the Navionics app on there for location and some tides and basic depth. Any other advice (even if it seems like common sense), is very appreacuted. I want to catch a few fish but safety is numbers 1,2 and 3, then fish.

Second any places to avoid. I wasn't planning on heading all the way down to the bridge at Oregon Inlet, but it had crossed my mind to try for some sheepies there. Not sure if it is such a good idea in a small boat.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

very curious to hear the responses, as I plan on doing a similar thing when we're down there.

Check with the company you're renting from. I talked to a company up that way about renting boats and was told that they had a mileage limit, and couldn't go all the way down to Oregon Inlet. Also - the smaller boats have very small outboards, you'd have to likely refill on the trip and it might take ages in the small boats.

I'm still planning of renting a boat, and fishing the Bonner Bridge - but found a company that rents larger boats (probably going to rent their 18 ft center console) and will "deliver" the rental boat at the Oregon Inlet fishing center, so it's very close to the Bridge. PM me if you want details, I'm not sure what P&S's policy is for soliciting outside websites, so I don't wanna list the website here.


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am also interested. We rented a pontoon boat last year, but really had no clue what we were doing. No real chance of us flipping or anything, but still a bit scary. I wanted to rent a skiff next year on my trip, but I have no boating experience.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

hey we fish all around manteo in my 16 foot skiff. if you go on the west side of roanoke island were new 64 bridge is there is some good fishing all the way to manns harbor bridge. just be careful watch for little points. they come out some time a long way. duck island is also a good place its down towards oregon inlet but its got a big flat around it that can a pain to get to. if the wind is blowing out of the south do not go it will get bad and i mean in a hurry. try 1/4 red jig head with gulp white or natural or new penny shrimp 2 inch and 3 inch. if the wind is blowing out of the east go to the first place if it is blowing out of the west go to the east side of the island there is a big grass flat that we fish that hold a bunch of drum you will be in about 2 to 3 feet of water. use a popping cork and the same gulp out there. just watch the wind and see how rough it it gets. around there the tide dont mess with u much it is usely the wind that will blow the water around the sound. good luck if u got any questions pm me.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

also do not go to oregon inlet in that boat it will not be good espeically on a the tides the water hauls but and if its a out going tide you will be out in in the gulf stream in about 10 minutes lol . my favorate spot is the one at the new 64 bridge good luck


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Hey Mots, where are you launching from to fish Roanoke Island or the other side of the 64 bridge? I'll be there this weekend and plan to fish Friday and Saturday morning. Let me know if you'd like to join. Thanks dude.


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

s14turbo said:


> Hey Mots, where are you launching from to fish Roanoke Island or the other side of the 64 bridge? I'll be there this weekend and plan to fish Friday and Saturday morning. Let me know if you'd like to join. Thanks dude.


Good grief this thread is 100 years old. I've been reading too many threads and got lost apparently!


----------

